# changing u shaped lounge to drawer/table swift



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

we would like to change the layout in our Bessacar E460. It has a u shape lounge and we would rather have a drawer /table unit like the one we had in a compass drifter a good few years ago. Has any body carried this out or could point me in the right direction


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It is available as a factory fitted option when buying a new E460 for £153, so maybe a Swift dealer could order and fit one for you. Would probably be more expensive as a retro fit though.

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/bessacarr/e400/prices#pricecalculation


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Drawers*

Hi

I would imagine these are simply a "Swift part". The drawers do pop up now and again on Ebay. I "THINK" the drawers/flip top tables fitted to caravans differ ever so slightly to the ones fitted in motorhomes, so check before you buy.

It is worth advertising "a wanted" type ad on here.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had one on the second Eldiss that we bought; it came as a standard convertors option if wanted. The only snag we found with it was that it was not sufficiently secure and tended to slide while travelling into the position that you moved it to for the full-sized table top to be used. A couple of neat bolts into the bed bases each side sorted it.

Wonderful peice of kit, wish we could have one on this van.

E-mail Swift or, if you could fit one yourself, try a caravan breaker like:

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

who also do new stuff.

G


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

We asked swift (via a dealer) to price for supplying the drawers/table unit and got no response. In the end we bought a chest of drawers / sliding table unit from a caravan breaker. It's not a perfect fit but works perfectly for us and much more use than the cushion that was there.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi
We fitted a table and drawers (al la caravan) to our van last year. I contacted Swift, who now make our van, via the Swift forum and they were very helpful. I had one poor chap running aqround measuring the chests to see whether they would fit our 2006 van. The 2011 version of our m/h is wider and the one (they used to) fit would have been too wide. I tried caravan sales outlets and went round with my trusty tape measure and found that the new Luner caravans had the right type and size we wanted, but despite leaving contact details with several dealers noone got back to me. In the end I spotted someone selling several caravan table/chests on Ebay and picked the one that looked the best and was a good size and fitted well. We got lucky as the wood and handles are remarkably similar to the m/h's.
Be aware that the ones with the slide and fold back table need a bit of room to fold back and our chest does not fit flush with the back of the van in order to allow the table to unfold properly, however the resulatant 3 to 4 inch gap is a handy storage area. The best type would be the tables that have one leaf pulling out from underneath the other one. We also found that the best fit is a chest that is slightly smaller then the gap measures which allows you to open the drawers when you are sitting on the seats which squash down a bit.

If you require any help and pictures, please pm me (fairly soon as we are planning a trip a way at the end of the month). It was the best thing we ever did to the M/h and easy to fit.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you for all your thoughts and ideas, We will try all the suggested avenues, I dont think Swift want to be bothered really but will contact them and see
thanks again


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Swift have been great every time we have needed help with a part from then for our KonTiki, so worth a try. We have one of those drawer untits in it and it is fab! (We also have the cushions to make the complete U but never use them!)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Just to say we ordered up a drawer/table unit through Marquise, and after a few niggles regards fitting it and still being able to use the double bed if required, and locking in in to place while using the extended table. it has worked perfectly for us.
It is so much easier than getting the table out every time.
We love it and it has got 2 drawers which is a bonus.Swift managed to match wood and handles too !!  
Lin


----------

